# posting pics soon of baby red tegus!! hows everyones tegu!!



## Bryan (Aug 23, 2011)

i will be posting pics soon of my red tegus and they came very healthy in the box!! right now there in my 6 ft cage looking around!!


----------



## candyapplecorn (Aug 23, 2011)

Bryan said:


> i will be posting pics soon of my red tegus and they came very healthy in the box!! right now there in my 6 ft cage looking around!!



I'm waiting for mine to come, am in California. I'm so anxious


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh the wait the day of sucks and takes FOREVER! Lol totally worth it though


----------



## candyapplecorn (Aug 23, 2011)

Bryan said:


> i will be posting pics soon of my red tegus and they came very healthy in the box!! right now there in my 6 ft cage looking around!!



arghh i waited all day thinking it was going to come but it hasn't yet. weird I guess she's being shipped on tuesday or wednesday night then


----------



## spark678 (Aug 23, 2011)

congrats! im waiting on my 2011 extreme from bobby. super happy I didnt have to wait a year for one. very excited!


----------



## Bryan (Aug 24, 2011)

candyapplecorn said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > i will be posting pics soon of my red tegus and they came very healthy in the box!! right now there in my 6 ft cage looking around!!
> ...



search the tracking number


 spark678 said:


> congrats! im waiting on my 2011 extreme from bobby. super happy I didnt have to wait a year for one. very excited!



nice i was very excited wen my came to


----------



## candyapplecorn (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't want to sound stupid but what tracking number?


----------



## Bryan (Aug 24, 2011)

candyapplecorn said:


> I don't want to sound stupid but what tracking number?



its totally fine!! well first ask the guy who its coming from like ups or fedex and stuff like that.... then ask the guy (or email) him wats the tracking number.. then whoever its coming from like wat i said before (fedex or ups) , then type on ur computer EX ( fedex tracking) then type the number in.. if need help private message me who its coming from and the tracking number and ill help u find it!!!


----------



## candyapplecorn (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh I know what happened, Bobby called me yesterday afternoon. I thought the tegu was supposed to come in the mail this week, but she arrives NEXT week. silly me. thanks for your help though and congrats again


----------



## Bryan (Aug 25, 2011)

candyapplecorn said:


> Oh I know what happened, Bobby called me yesterday afternoon. I thought the tegu was supposed to come in the mail this week, but she arrives NEXT week. silly me. thanks for your help though and congrats again



u to anytime


----------

